# Meet Max the Severe Macaw



## Mike CHS (Jan 12, 2016)

If this is out of place mods please delete it but this is one of those "just because" pictures of Max the Evil Troll.  I haven't called him that in many years but he still uses the name on me when he isn't happy.  Long story short I got Max 15 years ago from a couple that thought it would be neat to get a breeding pair of parrots and make bunches of money.  The birds were abruptly introduced by just putting them in the same cage and assuming nature would take it's course.  That didn't happen and when I first was asked to see if I could tame them a little it was the first time he had been out of that cage in months.  Both he and the female were almost featherless but the female was at least not terrified of people.  They committed just about every mistake you can make with a parrot with the list too long to list.

I got Max calmed down over the next several months and began looking for a home for him.  Over time I found three families that tried to give him a forever home with the condition that I would take him back if it didn't work out.  He has been with me for a little over 15 years now so I guess he isn't going anywhere soon.  It took several years but he finally got to the point where he will go to my wife for some loving but for everyone else he is an equal opportunity biter.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 12, 2016)

He is pretty!

Boy does that take me back!
I worked with the Lesser Sulfur Crested Cockatoo, Speckled Amazon, Blue Front Amazon, Moluccan Cockatoo. 
My friend had Macaws. 

The macaw hated everyone but her... broke fingers that bird was so mean! He also ate her wall.

I really liked the birds but my can they scream. The macaws especially.

In one of the clinics there was a Blue front... he was so funny. Could mimic ANY sound. At night when everything was shut down I swear the bird liked to drive us nuts... he would meow like a cat...  and you know how they can throw their sound? Yeah, we'd be looking at all the cages to make sure no cat was out. And of course some techy would send a cat home last minute and not pull the card so you are thinking a cat is out and you are looking everywhere.

I swear the bird watched us with amusement!
This bird had a way of luring people in with his sweet talk... but you put your fingers up and BAM! Then he would LAUGH! 

The hardest part about these parrots is they live so long. They outlive their owners and the family's don't want them.

I almost got a Scarlett Macaw when I was real into birds. 
Glad I didn't. 

They really are incredible birds, but most seem to like just ONE person.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jan 12, 2016)

Beautiful bird, and a great story about how he's been with you for 15 years!  Sometimes the toughest cookies can give the most rewarding experiences when they eventually come around.  Lol - hopefully if it's parrots, you'll still have all your fingers when they do.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 12, 2016)

They are all amazing and you can't help but fall for them.  I've taken in quite a few to find homes for and they are all special in their own way.

I took my Grandfathers African Grey (named BD) after he passed and had her for the next 25 years.  I found her laying on the bottom of her cage dead one morning but our best guess for her age was mid to late 50's.

BD got a kick out of mimicing sounds that could drive you up the wall.  She had a perfect sounding microwave bell, doorbell and telephone that you couldn't tell from the real one.  It didn't take her long to learn to immitate Max's vocabulary also.

I wouldn't go out of my way to get a parrot but both of those guys were meant to be with me.  

Our daughter has made a point of befriending Max since at some point that's where he will wind up.  He seems to know it and lets her handle him without too much pain.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 12, 2016)

Pretty bird. Impressive set of chompers. Since you're holding him, I assume you two are buds and that he "accepts" the attentions of your wife and daughter... which is good. I've never really gotten into pet birds. Though they are pretty to look at. Most I've ever been around were downright mean.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 12, 2016)

Laying like that isn't a natural thing for them but he has always liked to snuggle like that.  He does tolerate family most of the time.  I've never seen a mean one that couldn't be worked with.  It's often people that have a single bird and never give it attention.  Kind of like goats that way.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 15, 2016)

Years ago we lived in a condo and one of our neighbors had a parrot (African Gray, if I remember correctly). He was not a pleasant bird. The things that came out of his mouth! Made you wonder what was said in the house. 

We house-sat for them a few times. This one time, my sister bumped the water dish as she was pulling it out of the cage. The bird laughed and then called her a bad name! 

We also took care of a smaller parrot for a couple months more recently (can't remember what kind). That bird was a bit nicer, but he was very temperamental. Sometimes he liked you, sometimes he didn't. He loved my mom best, but he liked to sit on my arm and steal Cheerios out of my bowl. Actually, he would pick out a cheerio, take a bit out of it, and then spit it back into the bowl. 

I'd love to have a parrot someday, but I'm afraid that I wouldn't give it the attention that it needed.


----------

